# 1610d 4wd Not Engaging



## salvatore L giordano (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello all - very glad to have this forum. I have a 1610d that I purchased about 3 years ago with a Bush Hog 1845 QT FEL. The 4wd recently stopped working. When I push the lever forward, there is no reisistance, no engagement whatsoever. If I drive with the lever forward I do begin to hear (as I pick a little speed) a sort of clicking coming from below (like where that lever goes into the tractor frame/transmission). I'm not sure if it is related, but I also do not have the first gear, or range. I have all three PowerShift gears in ranges 2 and 3.

Wondering where I should start...

The ironic thing is that I had a mechanic just finish replacing my rear differential gears (the small spider gears had shattered inside the dif). To do that, of course, we had the entire rea end of the tractor apart. I'm hoping I don't need to do that in order to deal with this 4wd issue. (Missing that 1st range doesn't bother me, but no 4wd, with my FEL is difficult)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BUMP. 

Not sure about 4WD as mine is a 2WD machine. 

If no answers appear here, please try ...
https://yanmar-tractor-owners.groups.io


----------

